# Riesco a trovare



## TinaRossa

Buon giorno,

spero (e credo) che questa domanda sia conforme alle regole:

Se uno dice _riesco a trovare il libro_ oppure _non ho nemmeno bisogno di raccontare tutto_, cosa (dal punto di vista sintattico) sono _a trovare_ e _di raccontare_? Sono proposizioni dichiarative? Parti della principale? Non sono soggetive o oggettive e neanche circostanziali, ma cosa sono?

Grazie!


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Tina! Ed invece sono oggetive (almeno pare a me che siano oggettive!). Quando il soggetto della frase principale e della frase secondaria coincidono, avremo una subordinata oggettiva implicita, formata con l`uso dell`infinito, p.es.,:  "Mi sono ricordata di finire in tempo".   Siccome non sono specialista di grammatica direi che possono essere anche dichiarative... Boh...


----------



## Riverplatense

Lituano said:


> Ciao Tina! Ed invece sono oggetive! Quando il soggetto della frase principale e della frase secondaria coincidono, avremo una subordinata oggettiva implicita, formata con l`uso dell`infinito, p.es.,:  "Mi sono ricordata di finire in tempo".



Ne sei sicuro, lituano? Non voglio contraddire, ma sono in dubbio. Io direi che, se fossero oggettive, dovrebbero essere oggetti diretti. Questi esempi non possono, tuttavia, essere sostituiti da un tale pronome. Si direbbe invece _*ci*__ riesco_ e _non *ne* ho nemmeno bisogno_. Suppongo che, quindi, non si tratti di oggetti, bensì di altri complementi.


----------



## Lituano

Ho appena fatto una modifica, non sono sicuro che siano oggettive... E perché, River, dici che non sono oggetti diretti? "Riesco a trovare (che cosa?) il libro". Non è oggetto diretto?


----------



## Riverplatense

Lituano said:


> Ho appena fatto una modifica, non sono sicuro che siano oggettive... E perché, River, dici che non sono oggetti diretti? "Riesco a trovare (che cosa?) il libro". Non è oggetto diretto?



Sì, sì, certo che _il libro_ (sostituibile da _lo_) è oggetto diretto. _Trovare_ invece non lo è: *_Lo riesco. *Che cosa sei riuscita? _Oppure _*lo ho bisogno. *Che cosa hai bisogno?_


----------



## pizzi

Riverplatense said:


> *_Lo riesco. __ *Che cosa sei riuscita? _ Oppure _*lo ho bisogno. **Di* cosa hai bisogno?_



Ciao, River, non ho capito cosa tu volessi dire coi primi due esempi.


----------



## Riverplatense

pizzi said:


> Ciao, River, non ho capito cosa tu volessi dire coi primi due esempi.



Ciao, pizzi, con quegli esempi volevo soltanto dimostrare che _di raccontare [tutto] _e _a trovare [il libro]_ non sono oggetti, mentre _tutto_ e _il libro_ lo sono. Ecco perché le frasi con l'asterisco davanti sono falsi. E suppongo che Tina vuole sapere appunto quale funzione sintattica assumono le proposizioni _[aver bisogno] di raccontare_ e _[riuscire] a trovare_, perché sembrano proposizioni subordinate (benché io non ne sia del tutto sicuro, dovrebbe però essere così), ma non oggettive.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao ragazzi! Guardate bene la domanda di Tina! Si tratta del TIPO di PROPOSIZIONI. Allora le proposizioni citate da lei possono essere o aggetive ("Riesco a trovare il libro". Che cosa? Il libro.  "Il libro" è oggetto diretto. "Non ho nemmeno di raccontare tutto" Che cosa? Tutto. "Tutto" è ogetto diretto) o dichiarative perché ci sono dichiarazioni. A dire il vero non so quale tipo scegliere... Aspettiamo delle spiegazioni dei specialisti di grammatica italiana? No?


----------



## Riverplatense

Sì, ma scrisse esplicitamente *a trovare* e *di leggere* e quindi non menzionò neppure gli oggetti ma soltanto quegli «strani» complementi dei quali neanche io so cosa siano...


----------



## pizzi

Secondo Treccani:

_*Circostanziale*_
Proposizioni c., quelle che compiono analoghe funzioni rispetto alla proposizione principale o all’intero periodo.
_*Oggettiva*_
a. Proposizione o. (anche assol., una o.): proposizione subordinata che compie la funzione di compl. oggetto rispetto al verbo della prop. reggente. In italiano queste proposizioni possono avere forma esplicita, col verbo all’indicativo, condizionale o congiuntivo retto dalla cong. che (per es.: «so che verrai»; «sapevo che saresti venuto»; «spero che tu venga»), talora dalla cong. come («vedi come è facile sbagliare»); *o implicita, col verbo al modo infinito, semplice o retto dalla prep. di, raramente a (per es.: «desidero rivederti presto»; «dichiarò di non saperlo»; «imparò presto a fare da solo»)*.
_*Soggettiva*_
a. Proposizione s., proposizione subordinata che compie la funzione di soggetto rispetto al verbo della proposizione reggente. In ital. queste proposizioni possono avere forma esplicita, introdotte dalle cong. che e come (es. «può anche accadere che io non possa venire»; «che tu possa pensare questo, è assurdo»; «come lui sia venuto a saperlo, è un mistero»), o implicita, con il verbo al modo infinito (es.: «trattarlo così, è stato proprio ingiusto»; «errare è umano»). Nel latino classico le proposizioni soggettive sono infinitive, hanno cioè il verbo all’infinito con l’eventuale soggetto in caso accusativo.
_*Dichiarativa*_
In sintassi, proposizione d., proposizione che contiene o costituisce l’enunciato di una comunicazione, seguente a un verbo che esprime l’idea del «dire» (per es., in lat., le infinitive oggettive dopo i verba dicendi, e, in senso stretto, la proposizione introdotta dalla cong. quod, anch’essa detta dichiarativa); congiunzioni d., quelle (cioè, infatti e sim.) che introducono una proposizione con cui si spiega quanto è detto nella frase precedente.

Con Lituano, quoto *oggettiva*.

piz


----------



## Riverplatense

Mi spiace, ma ancora non concordo.  Quegli esempi succitati non presentano la stessa struttura delle frasi nella domanda principale. Quelle citate dal Treccani sono indubbiamente oggettive, sì. Ma _dichiarare di non saperlo_ non è lo stesso che _riuscire a saperlo_. Se _a saperlo_ fosse un'oggettiva, potrebbe essere sostituita da _lo_, processo che non presenta alcun problema coll'esempio del Treccani:



Desidero *rivederti presto* → Lo desidero. → Che cosa desideri?  
Dichiarò *di non saperlo* → Lo dichiarò. → Che cosa dichiarò?  
Imparò presto *a fare da solo* → Lo imparò presto → Che cosa imparò presto?  

però:


Non riesco *a trovare il libro* → *Lo riesco. → *Che cosa riesci?  
Non ha bisogno *di raccontare tutto* → *Non lo ha bisogno. → *Che cosa ha bisogno?  
_
Il libro_ e _tutto_ sono definitivamente oggetti, la funzione dei verbi infiniti, tuttavia, sembra assai più complicata da individuare.


----------



## pizzi

River, mi viene un dubbio (anzi, due: forse non parliamo dello stesso argomento ).
Nel  primo blocco dei tuoi esempi i verbi sono tutti transitivi, e nel  secondo intransitivi. Non penso si possano trattare alla stessa maniera .
Le frasi con l'asterisco sono un vero stridore di lamette sui vetri...

piz


----------



## Riverplatense

pizzi said:


> River, mi viene un dubbio (anzi, due: forse non parliamo dello stesso argomento ).
> Nel  primo blocco dei tuoi esempi i verbi sono tutti transitivi, e nel  secondo intransitivi. Non penso si possano trattare alla stessa maniera .
> Le frasi con l'asterisco sono un vero stridore di lamette sui vetri...
> 
> piz



Esatto, questo è «il punto»!  

Ma cosa sono, poi, quelle costruzioni che completano le frasi _riuscire a..._, _aver bisogno di..._? Fanno parte della proposizione principale? Potrebbe essere che la «traduzione mentale» delle frasi in tedesco mi faccia giungere a questa conclusione, ma io suppongo che si tratti di proposizioni subordinate. D'altra parte, se fossero secondarie implicite, neanche si potrebbero costruire degli equivalenti espliciti.


----------



## Riverplatense

Anzi, dopo averci pensato direi che non costituiscono proposizioni subordinate, ma qualche cosa me lo fa mettere in dubbio...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sono delle "completive", no?

GS


----------



## marcogaiotto

Ciao a tutti! Riprendo da qui la mia discussione! Il mio thread è stato chiuso e Necsus mi ha rimandato a questa discussione. Ti ringrazio, Necsus! Io proporrei che "riuscire a" è un verbo fraseologico o assimilabile al modale "potere"; quindi si tratta di un'unica proposizione "Riesco a trovare il libro". Siete d'accordo? Vi ringrazio!


----------



## Necsus

Così parrebbe, sì (CLIC):
"*Verbi fraseologici* (nella grammatica tradizionale = equivalenti a una _frase_) _stare per, essere lì lì per, riuscire a, sapere, cercare di, cominciare a, finire di/con/per, solere,_ ecc. Si tratta di forme o costruzioni che indicano se l'azione espressa dal verbo _ha inizio_, oppure _viene tentata_, o _viene ripetuta_, o _viene portata a termine_".

PS: se ne è parlato indirettamente anche in questa discussione: 'posizione del pronome atono'.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie mille ancora, Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

Prego!


----------

